# simple mobile base for jointer



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been trying to put everything in my garage on wheels so I can easily move all the big tools around. Some of my tools have stands and I have been making bases and putting wheels on the rest of my stuff. My problem is I have a lot of bigger tools and not a lot of garage space. They are nice to have when you need them but a pain in the rear to store! And since I do wood working, metal working, home remodeling, and most of my own work on cars I have a variety of tools for each which really takes a lot of space to store everything.

So today I googled mobile jointer stand and came across some plans and one happened to be pretty simple idea and it just so happens that the guy has the same jointer as me so it made this build really simple! I had the 2x4s and 3/4" plywood laying around and also had some lag bolts, screws and wheels so I didn't even have to run to the store! Here is the link to the plans http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8831

This isn't a very difficult project but does serve a great purpose so I thought I would post this for anyone else that has a similar jointer and wants to put it on wheels. I didn't get to make the locking feet yet, that will come later but I needed to make the jointer mobile for now.

Here are some pics of my hour project for today.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks good, when will mine be delivered?..ha. I do have a question, how do you prevent the base from rolling when you are using the jointer?


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Looks good, when will mine be delivered?..ha. I do have a question, how do you prevent the base from rolling when you are using the jointer?


If you follow the link in my first post you can see how they did it. I didn't get around to that part today. I didn't have any dowels and I wanted to get the jointer mobile so I could re arrange my garage before winter. They use some 2x4s on a pivot point to lift one end of the base off the wheels when your using it. I might put another set on the other end so it will be level when using it. The guy that built the original said it's only out of level by about 1/2" and it doesn't affect use at all. I will be making the locking legs when I get some time but for now it is mobile and I"m happy.

It really was quit simple and only took about about an hour total and I had everything(besides the dowels for the locking legs) but I would think it wouldn't cost more than 20 bucks including the rollers which I had gotten at harbor freight on sale for under 10 bucks.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice base. I just built a base for my table saw two weekends ago and used HD locking casters (foot lever press). They work great and you only need to lock two of the casters to get it sufficietly stationary.


----------

